# Baby Pics



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Just thought I'd make a thread to share some adorable baby pics <3


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Such little floofs!!


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

awww what pretty babies


----------



## keegen456 (Mar 2, 2016)

They're so squishy and cute!!!!


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

This made me squeal! They are sooo cute!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

moonkissed said:


>


I only see 8 nipples. Aren't they supposed to have more? Do more show later on or something?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

catty-ratty said:


> I only see 8 nipples. Aren't they supposed to have more? Do more show later on or something?


It is just not easy to see them all in the pic. They have 3 sets lower along the ab region and 3 higher in the pecs. It is kindof crazy looking when you see it on a mom, it is like her entire underside.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

We just opened our eyes!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They are so sweet. Give them some extra kisses for me😉


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

I just cried!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Video time!

This video is super insanely cute. Not to be missed 

https://youtu.be/uXJqkE1wd-w


Some notes on the video:

These babies are 17 days old!

This is their very first official playpen adventure time. They have gotten to run around alittle on a blanket with me before but not so much freedom (well as free as one can be inside of bars lol)

I give all of my litters playtime like this daily. I think it really engages them mentally and gives them beautiful mental stimulation for little growing minds. Right now the space is a bit bare as not to overwhelm them. I add more and more stuff. I like to add different types of items of different sizes, textures and such. They always really love cat balls and ribbons.

Also during the video I get nipped. Babies do nip quite a bit. This does not have anything to do with aggression. Like human babies they put everything in their mouth. They have to try it out, see what it is, and if it is food. 

This is actually a really good thing because this is what gets them to start trying foods and they are at the age where they do first start trying foods on their own! They are learning I am not food as well lol. I'll start eeping at them when they get nippy & they will also learn it isn't nice, just as when they play with their siblings. It is a normal baby thing. They all grow out of this 

Note: I have cats! (7 of them actually!) Kira is my only cat that really has any interest in the rats. She like to watch and behaves herself very nicely. I would never leave her with the babies unsupervised for even a second, just because it is risky. But I do trust her. She enjoys watching the babies and is outside the playpen at all times. They get used to cats watching them as well so I think that is helpful. The babies are never afraid of the cats. I have heard people suggest that just the smell will terrify them lol. They were born in a house with cats, it is probably a scent they are very used to. The babies all get very interested in her and show no fear. 

Actually right after this video, my newer cat came over to check it out and she scarily hissed at him to go away. I dont think she has ever hissed before lol. Being protective of the babies?

But please always be very careful mixing cats + rats. I know my pets very very well. I raised Kira since she was a very young kitten as I fostered her when she was still on milk. I also have alot of experience working with cats & rats and feel I am really good at reading their body language. It only takes a slight second for things to go horribly wrong. And even super sweet cats have instinct (watch them play with toys) and accidents can and do happen.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

They are so so cute! What color are the three kind of champagne colored ones?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Ratloved said:


> They are so so cute! What color are the three kind of champagne colored ones?


They are actually all marked Siamese. 

Marked is not ideal, I am working to improve and move away from that, but some of mine are still marked. They are fine as pet quality, I don't show but I would prefer & work towards show quality still. Work in progress! I am keeping the two darkest and a few more generations + some black self outcrossing and I will get there! 

I would say most Siamese out there are marked and honestly they look lovely to me still. 


Their dad is so lovely non marked


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Belly Kisses? 









I am pretty sure that much cuteness should be illegal!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> Belly Kisses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, so adorable. I love to give belly kisses to my rats; they give me nose kisses when I do it- makes me happy each time, ❤.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> They are actually all marked Siamese. Marked is not ideal, I am working to improve and move away from that, but some of mine are still marked. They are fine as pet quality, I don't show but I would prefer & work towards show quality still. Work in progress! I am keeping the two darkest and a few more generations + some black self outcrossing and I will get there! I would say most Siamese out there are marked and honestly they look lovely to me still. Their dad is so lovely non marked


I actually really like the marked ones. Looks like they have 3 different colors to them.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Baby rat learning to use the wheel
https://youtu.be/T1Nb0yi9C1M

Babies playpen
https://youtu.be/mWxw9vgXZaY



















And baby 19 days old on the left vs dwarf on the right


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

What playpen is that? I'm getting a couple of babies, which is something I haven't done in a while, and I'm trying to figure out an easy way to contain them that doesn't involve cardboard.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

RatAtat2693 said:


> What playpen is that? I'm getting a couple of babies, which is something I haven't done in a while, and I'm trying to figure out an easy way to contain them that doesn't involve cardboard.


I think this is it:
http://www.amazon.com/Small-Animal-...id=1460949149&sr=8-6&keywords=critter+playpen

I got it second hand. But that one seems the same.

It doesn't contain well lol. Usually my itty bitty babies don't try to escape until alittle over 3 weeks but I had a boy at 17 days already escaping it. They are 19 days old today and the one boy was nonstop escaping over it lol. And not even using the stuff to climb on, he straight climbs the bars lol

So you have to keep a very close eye.

If you want a good playpen it has to have a lid. 
Martins has a great playpen http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a similar one for ferrets, but it has 1" bar spacing. It's only really good for sick or injured ones if I'm not watching, but the rats know if it's set up, there's a reason.

And maybe if I get back to having two jobs, I'll be able to buy a Martin. I just sold the Satan cage, so we'll see. They make good stuff, but it costs a pretty penny.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

RatAtat2693 said:


> I have a similar one for ferrets, but it has 1" bar spacing. It's only really good for sick or injured ones if I'm not watching, but the rats know if it's set up, there's a reason.
> 
> And maybe if I get back to having two jobs, I'll be able to buy a Martin. I just sold the Satan cage, so we'll see. They make good stuff, but it costs a pretty penny.


Yeah I want to get the martins playpen but havent yet because of the price. lol

I keep trying to think of a way to make a top for this one but I havent come up with anything. lol


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm pretty sure they make them, they're just called floor mats. Buy two and flip it around.

Or you could get one of those fabric pop-up tents. When I had the space, I used to set up a 6 person tent for the boys to play in. Just watch out for the teeth.


----------

